
Napster sold for a song to UK virtual events company - Cantbekhan
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/napster-sold-for-a-song-to-uk-virtual-events-company/
======
ColoradoDev
Fun fact, of the major streaming services, Napster pays its artist the highest
percentage

